# Not sure if this is IBS - please help



## 22841 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to forums so please be patient. I have severe stabbing pains on the lower left side of my abdomen (feels to me like my ovaries), I have always had slow BM's (every 2-4 days apart), recently sex has become extremely painful (like I'm being stabbed occassionally and afterward I hurt for 2-3 days). I've had a colonoscopy, CT Scan, and Ultrasound all came out fine. My symptoms are not relieved when I have a BM and do not seem to be triggered by food (there is no change when I eat). My pain comes and goes but usually last for several days. I am suppose to have laproscopy next friday and I'm just wondering if this is IBS is sugery a waste of time. My gastro dr when I met with him said he didn't really think it was IBS but then he sent my gyno a letter saying it was. I'm so confused. I tried Zelnorm it made no difference. I feel like it may be a female problem. Any advice?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

It well may be IBS, but female problems can have the same symptoms, so you are being wise to check further. By ruling out a female problem too, you'll be pretty sure it's IBS. I also had tests done, so at least I knew what I was dealing with.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Have the expolaratory surgery! I have had it twice. The first time to rule out female problems which resulted in my IBS diagnosis (back in 1990). The second one in 2006 and fibroid tumors were found on my uterus along with the removal of an ovarian cyst. Let us know how you do. Mindy


----------

